# Funny thing about translation of LoRT



## Gabba (Oct 15, 2005)

I read the LoTR when I was 12 years old. In my native language norwegian. I read an old book borrowed at the library, this was the first edition.

In the first edition of the translated version to norwegian, the translator changed Gandalf to Gand*ALV*. And *ALV* means elf in norwegian so this made my first impressions of Gandalf pretty strange. I can not really remember how he looked in my mind, and this is very fortunate I think 

He also changed Baggins to "Lommelun" wich can be translated into "a warm and cosy pocket." STUPID STUPID STUPID!!!!!!

Then about a one and a half year after I read LoTR anew, in english. WOW! Since then I have read all my englishwritten books in english.


I also enjoys Harry Potter, and the same guy translates HP so.........well he makes up new names for everyone in the books exept HP himself.  Fortunately I read them in english, but that a man like this should be allowed to ruin book after book in this way I do not understand. He should be imprissoned.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 16, 2005)

> In the first edition of the translated version to norwegian, the translator changed Gandalf to Gand*ALV*. And *ALV* means elf in norwegian so this made my first impressions of Gandalf pretty strange


The norwegian connection is not necessarly an accident; as Tolkien writes in Unfinished Tales, the Istari:


> It is an actual Norse name (found applied to a Dwarf in Völuspá) used by me since it appears to contain gandr, a staff, especially one used in "magic," and might be supposed to mean "Elvish wight with a (magic) staff." Gandalf was not an Elf, but would be by Men associated with them, since his alliance and friendship wit Elves was well-known. Since the name is attributed to "the North" in general, Gandalf must be supposed to represent a Westron name but one made up of elements not derived from Elvish tongues


----------



## Gabba (Oct 16, 2005)

Hm, yes, alv is en old norse word, and I know elf decends from it.But the thing is, Tolkien usese two old out of use words to make a name. Then som idiot translator does not think Tolkiens work is good enough  and changes it. As Gandalv was not the only one. Some like Strider was wisely changed into norvegian words, but others "Lommelun --> Baggins"  

It is altogether sad


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 20, 2005)

Translations of names bugs me. I don't know how often it is "necessary" or why it is always done, but I know it isn't restricted to fantasy. I recommended the _The Brothers Karamazov_ to another TTF'er, and we had to work out who he was talking about because my translation had the oldest brother identified as Dmetri all the way through. He started talking about a Mitya during our first discussion and I went, "Huh? Who? What?" Apparently my version translated that nickname of Dmetri back to Dmetri whenever it was used. I am guessing there was a reason for this, but I don't know what it is. 

I remember old Dain Ironfoot telling us that Frodo had been changed to Frodon in some French versions because it "flowed better." Small changes like this make sense. So do changing names like Treebeard or Oakenshield to their equivelents. Some translators get carried away, however.


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 20, 2005)

One aspect of translation that absolutely fascinates me is the ability of some translaters to convert rhymes into different languages. I was reading an English translation of the Grimm tales recently. Most of the rhymes included did actually...er...rhyme. With my pigeon German, I could piece together what the couplets had been in the originals, and they were translated rather well. If I had a hat I'd take it off to those translators. But yes, sometimes there can be some rather over zealous translators.


----------



## Gabba (Oct 20, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> ............... Small changes like this make sense. So do changing names like Treebeard or Oakenshield to their equivelents. Some translators get carried away, however.



Yes small changes are ok, if they go with the name. But names generally is an area where the translaters should thread carefully!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 20, 2005)

Gabba said:


> ...that a man like this should be allowed to ruin book after book in this way I do not understand. He should be imprissoned.



Almost like PJ with the movies, eh?  This fellow won't be going anywhere near jail as long as he's making money for himself and his publisher!  

Barley


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 21, 2005)

Gabba said:


> I read the LoTR when I was 12 years old. In my native language norwegian. I read an old book borrowed at the library, this was the first edition.
> 
> In the first edition of the translated version to norwegian, the translator changed Gandalf to Gand*ALV*. And *ALV* means elf in norwegian so this made my first impressions of Gandalf pretty strange. I can not really remember how he looked in my mind, and this is very fortunate I think
> 
> ...



I guess that makes two of us.
Being a fellow norwegian, I too prefer to read those books in their original language.
But if you want to read a horrible translation, try the swedish one.......


----------

